# Dialer aus Versehen angeklickt, was kann ich jetzt machen?



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

Hi,
Habe heute aus Versehen diesen Dialer hier angeklickt:
h**p://www.[...].de/plugin/PLUGINv858/index.asp?id=1858004&subid=286691

Wenn ihr DSL habt könnt ihr euch des ja mal anschauen ansonsten nicht!!
Sobald man das Fenster anklickt, verrutscht es, sodass es leicht passieren kann, auf den OK-Button zu kommen(Normalerweise hab ich die Modemverbindung immer deaktiviert aber diesmal nach dem gesendeten Fax vergessen  :x ) 
Sobald man auf den Button klickt, wird eine Verbindung aufgebaut wie ich leider festgestellt habe. Dabei wird im DFÜ-Netzwerk eine Verbindung mit dem Name §CB§ eingerichtet.

Unter dem OK-Button steht noch dieser Text:

"Selbstverständlich bleiben Sie ganz anonym. Live hardcore Sex - Amateur - 
€ 49/monat mitgliedschaft, mit dies bekommst du 1 monat zugang insg. 2 Logins pro Tag, max. 100 min. pro Tag. Oralsex - Analsex - Teens 18+ - 35 Live cams - Gay - Lesben - Heisse Frauen. 

Version: 1.1.0.0 - Hashcode: C0636ACFF8C81413DC665EDDEA35739573501B34 Abinstallieren"

Hashcode und Version sind im Dialerarchiv nicht zu finden. Meint ihr ich bekomme jetzt die 49€ auf der nächsten Telekom Rechnung ausgewiesen? - fände ich ziemlich dreist der Dialer ist ja nicht mal registriert... Was kann ich jetzt noch machen?

P.S.: Noch einen Print Screen als Anlage...

MfG
lambda

_[Bitte keine gefährdende kommerzielle URLs veröffentlichen (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (20 April 2005)

Dänische Folklore wieder einmal.

Sie können es und können es nicht lassen.

Welche Nummer? Sofern du überhaupt eine zu Gesicht bekommen hast.

Schaut nach Abo-Dingsbums aus, d. h. es steht nicht auf deiner Telekomrechnung, sondern sie melden sich mit einer eigenen Rechnung, wo sie dich drauf hinweisen, dass du ja schnell zahlen sollst, sonst....

Die Legalität des Ganzen wird auch von Behörden stark angezweifelt  

P.S: Was ist eigentlich "*Ab*installieren"? Dass den Dänen bei ihrem Tun "einer *ab*geht", mag ja durchaus der Fall sein. Aber *ab*installieren??


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

nö eine Nummer hab ich nicht zu Gesicht bekommen... Die steht auch nicht mehr im DFÜ-Netzwerk. Wenn von denen dann Post kommt - was soll ich dann machen? Einfach "wegwerfen" und auf eine Klage warten? Werden die sich wohl nicht getrauen oder? Klickt man auf das dubiose Wort "abinstallieren" gelangt man zu irgend so ner Porno Seite(www.*.dk - ich glaub die ist zunächst nicht gefährdend) zurück.

_ Nochmal: Keine Links setzen!! auch keine komerziellen!  *BT/MOD 08:26*_


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

Scrolle mal ganz nach unten auf der Seite. Dort steht ein Link in kleinen Lettern "Uninstall WEBHELPER!" Wahrscheinlich entfernt dann dieses Tool den Spuk von Deinem Rechner und die Beweise gleich mit - evtl. kommt es aber auch noch ganz anders, als man denkt, also Vorsicht!

Die Nummer, die angewählt wurde, steht erst auf Deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Achte mal auf eine dänisches Ferngespräch oder eines nach irgendwo in D hin, wo Du garantiert nicht angerufen hast. Die Rechnung der Dänen kommt wahrscheinlich von einem Hamburger Untrnehmen, z. B. der Tele Hansa GmbH - aber nur dann, wenn Du im Telefonbuch stehst. Falls nicht, dann ruft demnächst evtl. ein Callcenter bei Dir an und will (womöglich mit einem Vorwand) Deine Anschrift haben. Sensibilisiere dahingehend mal jeden in Deiner Familie, der Zugang zu Deinem Telefon hat.
_
Was für´s Archiv:_


> *Impressum:*
> Speed Work2 GmbH - Postfach 303662 - 20312 Hamburg
> info[at]sp**d-w**k.com
> Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Flensborg: HRP 4487





> ...ist entwickelt von:
> 
> Tele Team Work ApS
> Gydevangen 39-41
> ...





> Internet Zugang: 1 Monat lang Zugang insg. 2 Logins pro Tag
> Max. 100 Minuten pro Tag = Max. 3000 Minuten pro Monat: Nur € 49,- pro Monat (€ 0,016 pro Minute)


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

leider stehe ich aber im Telefonbuch. Für was es alles nützlich sein kann, nicht im Telefonbuch zu stehen... Also muss ich jetzt wohl auf die Rechnung warten. Aber was dann? Hat schon jemand einfach mal nicht gezahlt? Was kann die Firma dann groß gegen mich unternehmen? Haben sie denn Chancen das Geld per Gerichtsweg einzuklagen? - kennt jemand Musterprozesse?


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

Schau´ Dir mal den Leitfaden von Sascha an, damit dürften sich schon einige Deiner Fragen beantwortet haben. Ansonsten lohnt es sich mal die Suche nach "Tele Hansa", "Speed Work" oder "Tele Team Work" zu bemühen - steht ganz oben, neben den Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

Generell lässt sich feststellen, dass diese Art der Abrechnung von Inhalten im Internet aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach illegal ist. Doch leider hat sich (anscheinend) noch kein ziviles Gericht in Deutschland damit befasst.
Die Initiatoren könnten Lastschrift-, Kreditkarten oder andere Zahlungen verwenden - aber nein, sie haben sich (unter anderen) auf Dialerverbindungen spezialisiert, die in dieser Form in Deutschland nicht zulässig sind. Um mittels Datenverbindung einen Vertrag im Internet hervor zu rufen, muss die Rufnummerngasse 09009* mittels bei der RegTP ordnungsgemäß registriertem Dialer genutzt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

ok, vielen Dank für die Ausführlichen Infos hier im Forum! Man findet wirklich sehr viel. Falls sonst noch jemand Ärger mit diesem Dialer hat/hatte, kann er sich ja noch melden..


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _
> Was für´s Archiv:_
> 
> 
> ...


 Diese sp**d-w**k.com gehört noch den Dänen, verweist aber bei Aufruf an den großen dänischen hoster mit "speed"... (--> ascio!) u.a. beheimatet in der Münchner Leopoldstrasse... (Dan Tr*) und von dort aus z.B. admin der Dialacom/Gaza-Seite profiprof**.de - diese wiederum übrigens immer noch Ziel des  Werbebanners der "Buxomatic" auf der Cytainment-Seite www.awm-ev***.de (Henrik Lyk*****)
Dan T* von speednames/ascio ist auch Admin der neuen Partnerprogrammseite www.1cas*.d* (als Admin für eine HAX, skjoldhoej Alle 1, DK-2920 Charlottenlund)

Also sind die alten Strukturen nach wie vor intakt - unbeeindruckt aller Aktivitäten deutscher Ermittler, die daher bisher als unzureichend bewertet werden müssen - wenn da nicht endlich Resultate raussprinmgen !?
cj


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2005)

Mein guter Freund cj hat da wohl einen Fehler drin: Nicht für _eine_ hax, sondern für _einen_ hax. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50300#50300
Aber trotzdem: Die machen einfach weiter... und offenbar fällt keinem ein, wie man das stoppen könnte...


			
				www.1c***.net schrieb:
			
		

> Dear Webmaster,
> 1C*** will soon be back with a new unique payment solution for Germany there will top convert within the next days.
> Please stay tuned and check your mail or news forum at 1C*** where we inform you about the new solutions.
> Remember we still offer one of the best Credit card solutions in Germany.
> ...


"Hax" selbst bewirbt sein sms-billing übrigens bei "avnonline"


> "Jens Hax****, president of 1Cash"


 (17.3.2005)

Heute habe ich mich spasseshalber mit einer Beschwerde an die ICSTIS gewandt bzgl. der ero***.co.uk (Weiterleitung zu lauter ***trigger-Seiten). Dort taucht übrigens eine Firma "Netforce Group plc, 16 Baddow Road, Chelmsford, Essex, CM2 0DG" auf. 

http://www.yourcommunications.co.uk/main.asp?page=62&navsource=top


> A potted history
> 
> We began life as Norweb Telecom back in 1994 and on 30 April 2001 we re-branded ourselves as Your Communications.
> 
> ...


s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96718#96718

s.a.
http://www.worldpay.com/asiapac_au/partners/index.php?go=ps_info&id=325


> "Founded in 1995, Netforce are dedicated to the design, development, deployment and management of e-Commerce, m-Commerce and e-Security solutions for UK and International corporate organisations. Netforce help emerging and evolving businesses transform themselves into e-businesses.
> Netforce have an outstanding record of partnerships with our key clients and industry leaders, delivering a succession of e-Commerce solutions that have consistently provided significant business benefits."
> 16 Baddow Road
> Chelmsford
> ...


----------



## Wembley (23 April 2005)

Also auf gut deutsch: Die bringt nichts so schnell aus der Ruhe. Die machen einfach weiter, als wären Exekutive, Legislative und Judikative mehr oder weniger nicht existent und würden wohl erst dann zu einem Umdenkprozess zu bewegen sein, wenn sie sich längere Zeit an einem Ort mit beschränkter Bewegungsfreiheit aufhalten müssten.

Oder wie man bei uns sagt: Die betteln direkt um "Watschen".

Wembley


----------

